# mail et hotmail



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

bonjour, j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser mail pour lire mes messages de ma boite hotmail?
merci d'avance


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

Salut, 
vive la fonction recherche  
Httpmail


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> vive la fonction recherche
> Httpmail


c'et vrai désolé, j'aurai pu RECHERCHER
Par contre j'ai un ptit problème avec mon compte hotmail, mail me dit "Impossible de se connecter à 'mon compte hotmail'
Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://join.msn.com/general/Email"
mon compte hotmail a au moins 5 ans.
Mais ça marche avec le compte msn.com de ma copine
Vous auriez une petite idée du problème?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Bon, en vertue de :





On va dans internet !


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en vertue de :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, sujet dépaçé.
Mais personne n'a de solution pour mon problème?


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne n'a de solution pour mon problème?



ça fait seulement 30 minutes !!!! 
On essaye de faire des recherches, avec le peu d'info que tu donnes


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ça fait seulement 30 minutes !!!!
> On essaye de faire des recherches, avec le peu d'info que tu donnes


Autant pour moi...
Mais c'est vrai que je comprends pas parce que dans les différents posts, il est indiqué que ça fonctionne avec les adresses hotmails les plus anciennes (la mienne a 5ans).
L'adresse msn.com de ma copine est quand même plus récente et ça fonctionne...


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi...
> Mais c'est vrai que je comprends pas parce que dans les différents posts, il est indiqué que ça fonctionne avec les adresses hotmails les plus anciennes (la mienne a 5ans).
> L'adresse msn.com de ma copine est quand même plus récente et ça fonctionne...



tu veux pas nous donner les configurations de ton compte dans mail !!!!
Sinon google est ton ami : hotmail + mail


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas nous donner les configurations de ton compte dans mail !!!!
> Sinon google est ton ami : hotmail + mail


Si pas de problème, alors dans les préférences de mail j'ai:
type de compte:httpmail
adresse électroniquerénomnom@hotmail.com
nom completrénom Nom
serveur de réception:hotmail.com
nom d'utilisateurrénomnom
mot de passe:**************
serveur d'envoi:services.msn.com

Voila tout ce que j'ai
désolé pour les emoticones qui se sont insérés dans mon message


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Si pas de problème, alors dans les préférences de mail j'ai:
> type de compte:httpmail
> adresse électroniquerénomnom@hotmail.com
> nom completrénom Nom
> ...



Je viens de l'installer pour tester : 
ma configuration : 
type de compte:httpmail
Description : mail Hotmail
adresse électronique : prénomnom@hotmail.com
nom complet : prénom Nom
serveur de réception: Hotmail.com
nom d'utilisateur : prénomnom
mot de passe:**************
serveur d'envoi:HTTPMail : prénomnom@hotmail.com

_Edit : j'ai édité lol 
la réception fonctionne, l'envoi j'ai pas testé_


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

je comprends pas j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur....grrrrr
J'ai pourtant fait exactement comme toi pour les réglages


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur....grrrrr
> J'ai pourtant fait exactement comme toi pour les réglages



Dans les option avancées tu as bien coché "Activer ce compte" ??? Tu as bien mis un H majuscule à Hotmail ?
Et dans Httpmail > User Agent > Entourage


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Dans les option avancées tu as bien coché "Activer ce compte" ??? Tu as bien mis un H majuscule à Hotmail ?
> Et dans Httpmail > User Agent > Entourage


oui j'ai bien fait tout ça


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

...et ce que je t'ai dit des les réglages "avances" et dans la partie "Httpmail ?


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ...et ce que je t'ai dit des les réglages "avances" et dans la partie "Httpmail ?


oui le compte est bien activé dans avancé et entourage dans la partie httpmail
Dans les réglages du serveur c'est quel port que tu as?moi j'ai le 25


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> oui le compte est bien activé dans avancé et entourage dans la partie httpmail
> Dans les réglages du serveur c'est quel port que tu as?moi j'ai le 25



idem pour le port


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

je lâche l'affaire.....grrrr
merci quand même


----------



## Dramis (4 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Access to Hotmail via Outlook and Outlook Express now requires a subscription. Please sign up at http://join.msn.com/general/Email"
> mon compte hotmail a au moins 5 ans.
> Vous auriez une petite idée du problème?



Il y a bien longtemps, les comptes hotmail étaient tous accessible par outlook et outlook express.  Dans le but de réduire lespam à partir de hotmail, les nouveaux comptes sont accessible seulement à partir de l'interface web à moins de s'abonner au service hotmail plus.

DOnc il n'y a rien à faire, sinon un petit coup de carte bleu.


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> DOnc il n'y a rien à faire, sinon un petit coup de carte bleu.


 son compte a 5 ans !!!


----------



## Dramis (4 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> son compte a 5 ans !!!



je ne sais pas quand la politique à changé, j'ai créer le mien avant que Microsoft rachète hotmail, j'étais encore à l'université, c'était au début du web, en 96 ou 97, je me souviens plus trop.  

Le message d'erreur correspond bien à ce problème.


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

donc il n'y aurai rien à faire sauf m'abonner a hotmail plus ce qui est hors de question lol!


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> donc il n'y aurai rien à faire sauf m'abonner a hotmail plus ce qui est hors de question lol!



Essayer de changer de boite mail en faisant rapatrier tes mails en provenance d'hotmail ... je sais pas si c'est viable.


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de changer de boite mail en faisant rapatrier tes mails en provenance d'hotmail ... je sais pas si c'est viable.


ça me parait un peu trop technique pour moi ça lol
merci quand même


----------



## Dramis (4 Mai 2006)

Essaye de t'abonner à la beta de livemail, il me semble avoir vu que l'accès était autorisé pour tout les comptes.


----------



## romain31000 (4 Mai 2006)

et ou est ce que je peux trouver un lien pour m'abonner a live beta mail?
c'et compatible mac???


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> ça me parait un peu trop technique pour moi ça lol
> merci quand même



y'a rien de technique dans l'histoire. 
Si tu as un téléphone Orange tu peux tester ou tester en ouvrant un compte .Mac gratuit.


----------



## baiona (6 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de l'installer pour tester :
> ma configuration :
> type de compte:httpmail
> Description : mail Hotmail
> ...





pourquoi met tu (s) apres prenomnom pour le serveur d'envoi
l'erreur peut elle venir de la ?


----------



## romain31000 (6 Mai 2006)

baiona a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi met tu (s) apres prenomnom pour le serveur d'envoi
> l'erreur peut elle venir de la ?


je l'ai fait sans le "s" et ça marche pas


----------



## romain31000 (6 Mai 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> y'a rien de technique dans l'histoire.
> Si tu as un téléphone Orange tu peux tester ou tester en ouvrant un compte .Mac gratuit.


je n'ai pas de téléphone Orange et j'ai déja ouvert un compte .mac gratuit mais il n'est plus valable.mais je comprends pas bien le rapport entre ouvrir un compte .mac et rappatrier mes mails de hotmail dans Mail!


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Mai 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas de téléphone Orange et j'ai déja ouvert un compte .mac gratuit mais il n'est plus valable.mais je comprends pas bien le rapport entre ouvrir un compte .mac et rappatrier mes mails de hotmail dans Mail!



ben par exemple avec orange tu as la possibilité que ta messagerie rapatrie tes mail d'autres messageries. Donc si elle peut aller chercher tes mails hotmail, tu n'as plus qu'à configurer Mail pour la messagerie Orange.


----------



## boodou (7 Mai 2006)

utiliser macfreepops


----------



## baiona (8 Mai 2006)

excuse moi mais mon anglais et mon italien sont plus que limites.
alors ca sert a quoi macfreepops ??
:rateau:


----------

